# 250 hours



## allnew2 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have to spend 250 hours by Saturday and no MF wants it besides inbound .  How can I bribe the tm? 
P.S OT approved too


----------



## NKG (Nov 18, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> I have to spend 250 hours by Saturday and no MF wants it besides inbound .  How can I bribe the tm?
> P.S OT approved too



Food


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 18, 2019)

NKG said:


> Food


Ha  not that I didn’t try . Usually  me and my other gm tl buy pizza every payday for the team .


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow! Wish I worked for you. Seriously though, are you in the same position several of our work centers, including mine, are in? We don’t have enough TMs to give our allotted hours to.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 18, 2019)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Wow! Wish I worked for you. Seriously though, are you in the same position several of our work centers, including mine, are in? We don’t have enough TMs to give our allotted hours to.


I do have the team members , but I don’t want to throw it at newbies and waste the payroll I want to be productive with it . As for sfs they all seem to have limited availability and don’t want to work lol.
Right now inbound team  is at 50 hours each team member but still a lot to spare .


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 19, 2019)

I wish that I had that problem! Our store grudgingly gives us around 500 for style (in a super). I inherited quite a mess in this one and I would love that extra payroll to run several projects so I can bring up standards.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 19, 2019)

_I low-key expected this to be a thread about the play/movie _"Rent" _and how do you measure a year?

525,600 minutes..._


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2019)

Seasonal our Christmas shop looks terrible. Half the stuff is on about 7 pallets in the steel not located.
  Also food  we have about 3 pallets of dairy left from Monday  and ALL turkeys need weighed.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 19, 2019)

Use those hours to go out and recruit.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 19, 2019)

Do you need the hours spent/work done, or do you need to "be productive"? Cause if you insist on being productive the work may not get done.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Do you need the hours spent/work done, or do you need to "be productive"? Cause if you insist on being productive the work may not get done.


When I talk about productivity’s is about the newbies I finish my process no matter what


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 19, 2019)

These are my trucks this week


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 19, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> These are my trucks this week


At least no triple this week . But next week yes


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 19, 2019)

So why do you "need" to spend more hours if everything is 100%? I'm just a lowly TM, I don't see why you can't just save the $


----------



## Grable69 (Nov 19, 2019)

Our store has some of the same problems. It’s been really hard this seasonal period.We also have a lot of people who want to complain about getting no hours, but don’t want to workwhen you offer them more hours. This is partially because of how low the unemployment rate is and how many people are not willing to work. Wait till first quarter when they’re crying about having no hours. I tell them they better get the hours when possible to get their average hours up but nobody ever listens.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 19, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So why do you "need" to spend more hours if everything is 100%? I'm just a lowly TM, I don't see why you can't just save the $


Because we need to spend so they don’t think we don’t need them and then cut it next payroll .


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 20, 2019)

So your "need to spend" is greater than your "need for productivity". Just give them to whoever will take them, new or old. Productive or waste of space. Doesn't matter. I'd give them to newbies so they can get better trained/learn a bit while the hours for training are available.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 20, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So why do you "need" to spend more hours if everything is 100%? I'm just a lowly TM, I don't see why you can't just save the $


If you don’t use it you lose it next year.


----------



## MavDog (Nov 20, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So why do you "need" to spend more hours if everything is 100%? I'm just a lowly TM, I don't see why you can't just save the $


Nothing is ever 100% lol


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 20, 2019)

MavDog said:


> Nothing is ever 100% lol


Always something to work on , brla , rfid reject report and many other . So I conquer


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 20, 2019)

You could do something downright revolutionary: schedule enough cashiers that backup isn't needed for the rest of the week. If needed schedule them under GM, but send them to a register. Maybe an extra cart attendant or two.


----------



## jenna (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't forget item merge!  I am learning that I may be the only one completing item merge, and PCV.


----------



## PogDog (Nov 20, 2019)

You might be able to give them to another store in your district, if you can't bank or use them. Build good will, at least.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 20, 2019)

MavDog said:


> Nothing is ever 100% lol





allnew2 said:


> I finish my process


He said he finished, so I assumed everything was 100%. A TL would _never _misrepresent a situation


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Or good lord, even schedule them to organize the fixture room. It's always a nightmare at this time of year. Or signing? Tons of new signing this week for doorbuster stuff. They could help with that too.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> He said he finished, so I assumed everything was 100%. A TL would _never _misrepresent a situation


My process as a gm tl in terms of trucks , and backstock , and salesplaners and price change one for ones , exf etc. But there is always something to do like label maintenance and some dusting and reports that no one really thinks of .


----------



## Fix It (Nov 29, 2019)

Ask your PML if they need bodies for projects. I get TMs now and then this way and used them to clean and organize rooms and closets. Those TMs who don’t want to do the same old routines eat those tasks up. It might even motivate them to do better to get more odd job shifts too


----------

